# Has anyone managed to not test early or even test late?



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm very early to be wondering about this as I'm only on my 3rd day of stimms, but has anyone ever held out and not tested until a couple of days after OTD?  I'm just thinking I won't want to be at work on test day, so if it doesn't fall on a weekend I might wait until the weekend to test.  Has anyone did this?  Although knowing me, the curiosity will kill me and I'd POAS the minute I could.  I'm determined not to test early though.

Good luck to all in the 2ww!


----------



## Sarahlo (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi Crystaldaisy 

I love your thinking but me personally I can't hold out until OTD let alone after 😜 I'm a serial early tester I'm afraid however I have told myself I won't be testing early this month but I just can not help myself im afraid lol good luck with your cycle 🍀 x


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

Sarahlo lol it's easy for me to say I won't be testing early now but I'm sure it'll be a different story in a few weeks!   Good luck with your cycle too


----------



## MrsE1982 (Jul 10, 2015)

for me AF has always come before test date. But I've never really had a problem with the thought that I can test until I'm told. What difference would it make knowing you were pregnant a few days earlier....it lasts for 40 odd weeks!!

And if it's negative then you kid yourself that because it's not OTD then it's not a real negative!!!

Also has hubby threatened me with divorce if I tested without him!


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm worried about testing early and getting a positive only for it to turn negative   this probably sounds strange but I don't think I want hubby there when I'm testing. If it's bad news I think I would need a wee while to deal with it on my own and let it sink in before having to cope with his upset too.


----------



## Athensbabies (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi 

I did this two years ago when I got my bfp with my son. I was working away all week when my test day was and didn't want to be alone without dh if negative as I knew I wouldn't cope. I wouldn't trust an early test and so did mine 2 days later. I'd had 7 ivf bfn before this. Good luck whenever you decide to test.


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

Thank you! Congratulations on your son xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

On my first go I bled 7dp5dt. For the next three attempts I tested later every time (#2 otd, #3 otd +1, #4 otd + 3!). I love being pupo and if you tested early and get a BFN you still need to carry on with your drugs etc which I found so hard after #1 when I was (very heavily) bleeding but still having to do pessaries. Besides, at my clinic if you get a BFN on OTD they like you to carry on with the drugs and test 2 days later so I just decided to do it later so that whatever result I got would be final.

I found it hard some days, but I honestly love being PUPO - its like being pregnant without the stress    

Good luck whatever you decide, and just remember that the result will be impacted in no way by when you test xxx


----------



## Toni99 (Nov 21, 2013)

Easier said than done some times lol but I tested 3 days after my OTD on my last IUI and got my 1st positive we had so much going on just generally went out of our heads we weren't very hopeful any way but it worked unfortunately we lost our daughter but about to start again xx


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks cloudy. I think I'll do it as late as possible because as you said then I can still walk around in the happy bubble of being pupo lol. Who knows though, I'll probably be too impatient when the time comes!   

Toni99 So sorry to hear that Toni, that's really tough. All the best of luck for your new round!


----------



## GirlFullofHope (Oct 26, 2015)

CrystalDaisy - I do think it is good to work out where you want to be and who with so you have the support or space you need, whatever the outcome of the test. On our first we were not hopeful due to 'grading' and moving house too (not good timing!) and we somehow managed to get mixed up on what date they wanted us to test. So when we looked at the form later, realised we were two days passed it. That was a home one and very blessed it was positive.

Our second it was hard to wait as I had started spotting, but in the end waited until the designated morning. It was a positive but later miscarried and hadn't felt it was right so although a faint positive, it was difficult as was still doubtful and would have been even more if had done early.

This clinic has you in for a blood test so hoping I will trust that more. Feel like it would be good to get an inclining before a stranger tells you on the phone, but determined to wait. Unfortunately it is likely I will be at work and not sure I want them to leave a message, but that will be a good problem to have by getting to that point!  Good luck and yes enjoy being pupo! x


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

I think if I were you and had to go for a blood test I'd go for the test but POAS before they ring with the results.  Then at least you're prepared for the news and don't have to hear it from a stranger!  That's what I was going to do anyway but my clinic doesn't do blood tests.  Good luck for your results when the time comes! xx


----------



## marty123 (Dec 26, 2015)

No way, ladies! Seems like everyone has tried testing too early and probably no one too late  
As for me, it was early ONLY before and after the treatment. This is all because of 2ww must be in dog time. Because it feels more like a year than 14 days!! Our nerves can't cope with this time patch appropriately.. We wanna see positive and draw it every time in our imagination wanting to see it real.. as soon as possible..
Good luck, lovelies!!


----------



## zzza (Sep 28, 2015)

I didn't test early on my last 3 cycles. On my 1st cycle I did which was a negative it made me so down and stressed. I now don't test early and fine 2 ww much easier. I've had 2 success and one fail out those 3. I have to test on otd as my clinic does beta. I poas on that day to prepare myself for the call. I agree with cloudy it's nice to be pupo.


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

crystaldaisy said:


> I'm very early to be wondering about this as I'm only on my 3rd day of stimms, but has anyone ever held out and not tested until a couple of days after OTD? I'm just thinking I won't want to be at work on test day, so if it doesn't fall on a weekend I might wait until the weekend to test. Has anyone did this? Although knowing me, the curiosity will kill me and I'd POAS the minute I could. I'm determined not to test early though.
> 
> Good luck to all in the 2ww!


Oh how I can look back on this post and laugh at my naivety. 3pt5dt and I'm going crazy wanting to test already.


----------



## Happymama25 (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi! I am on day 8 after 5 day 2 blastocysts transfer.I have done a Pregnant Care test yesterday and message said"Pregnant 1-2 weeks".Has anyone did the same or if any of you lovely ladies have any adviseShall I re-do test again?


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

Happymama25 said:


> Hi! I am on day 8 after 5 day 2 blastocysts transfer.I have done a Pregnant Care test yesterday and message said"Pregnant 1-2 weeks".Has anyone did the same or if any of you lovely ladies have any adviseShall I re-do test again?


Congratulations! Why do you want to test again?


----------



## Happymama25 (Apr 13, 2016)

I didn't have implantation bleeding and I don't have any pregnancy symptoms.Also I have read in test prescription if you are on fertility drug Pregnat Care text can give you false result.


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

Happymama25 said:


> I didn't have implantation bleeding and I don't have any pregnancy symptoms.Also I have read in test prescription if you are on fertility drug Pregnat Care text can give you false result.


Don't worry, not everyone has symptoms! I had no bleeding either and I'm getting BFPs. Most people probably don't have implantation bleeding. I'm not completely sure about pregnat, but is that the drug you took a couple of days before egg collection? When is your official test date?


----------



## Happymama25 (Apr 13, 2016)

My test is due on 22.04.16 and the name is the test I've used "Clearblue"digital.i am currently using Cycloget (progesterone)and taking Progynova tablets so anyone have a idea if those medications could give me a "Pregnant" result ?I had 2 ICSi with BFN,1 -1 embryo with 3 day transfer,2-2 blastocysts and this one 2 blastocyst (very good grade).I am 31 and my life is will end if I won't conceive this time.God!Why it's so hard.Lovely ladies,I will pray for all of you as you are all deserve to be Mamie's and have Healthy pregnancy and beautiful babies.God blessed all of you!!!!!!


----------



## Happymama25 (Apr 13, 2016)

Chystaldaisy! Have you got any pregnancy symptoms?


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

Happymama25 said:


> My test is due on 22.04.16 and the name is the test I've used "Clearblue"digital.i am currently using Cycloget (progesterone)and taking Progynova tablets so anyone have a idea if those medications could give me a "Pregnant" result ?I had 2 ICSi with BFN,1 -1 embryo with 3 day transfer,2-2 blastocysts and this one 2 blastocyst (very good grade).I am 31 and my life is will end if I won't conceive this time.God!Why it's so hard.Lovely ladies,I will pray for all of you as you are all deserve to be Mamie's and have Healthy pregnancy and beautiful babies.God blessed all of you!!!!!!


The cyclogest definitely won't give you a positive pregnancy test but I'm not familiar with progynova. Are you supposed to keep taking it until your test day?


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

Happymama25 said:


> Chystaldaisy! Have you got any pregnancy symptoms?


Sometimes the progesterone can give pregnancy symptoms so I'm not sure if when I'm feeling is from that, but I have some twinges in my abdomen and some very mild cramps sometimes. That's about it though! Don't worry if you don't have any symptoms though, it doesn't mean anything.


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=344472.0

If you read this thread I was asking the same question last week and many people have no symptoms.


----------



## KDJay (Sep 21, 2015)

We also didn't test early - we loved being pupo and actually found it not that hard waiting , it is much much harder waiting for the first scan those days drag by like torture so just try to enjoy the little bubble x


----------



## Vulcania (Apr 12, 2016)

Hello all and a great weekend to everyone!

Well no. I have always had a sensitive home test a day or two before the beta. Mostly because my period was coming earlier than the official test date (yes yes not even the drugs could not stop it) and secondly cause I wanted to be prepared for the negative result. Unfortunately in my case the home test was never wrong. :-(


----------



## Joanne2009 (Aug 25, 2010)

I've tested today 6dpt2dt and negative still praying it can still change xx


----------



## crystaldaisy (Jul 28, 2015)

Joanne2009 said:


> I've tested today 6dpt2dt and negative still praying it can still change xx


It can definitely change, don't worry. I didn't test just that early, but my first test was negative. I first tested at 4dp5dt, so 9DPO (you're 8DPO) and I was negative at that stage. I first got a super faint positive at 5dp5dt. You have loads of time. Wishing you all the luck! xx


----------

